# FUJI GFX MF mirrorless Facebook group



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2017)

For those who want to see photos, and read about early field tester experiences with the soon-to-be-rleeased Fuji GFX mirrorless camera, there'a private FB group, free to join, located here:

Log into Facebook | Facebook

I've been following the group for a week or so, and there's enough here to make it worthwhile for people who might be interested in hearing and seeing some stuff!

One of the Fuji ambassadors has a nice IG account here:   Thorsten Rother (@thorstenrother) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## cgw (Feb 18, 2017)

The range of Fotodiox lens adapters just announced is especially timely given the preliminary pricing of new Fujinon lenses:

Fotodiox Launches Several G-Mount Adapters :: Fujifilm GFX Final Release Date February 28 (PRESS RELEASE) - Fuji Rumors

Still, it seems part of Fuji's overall, open-ended approach to marketing and brand development: sell cameras. Period.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 27, 2017)

There are some amazingly stupid people on that forum.


----------



## goooner (Feb 27, 2017)

I went to an information evening at our local shop last week. Had a few minutes of hands on experience with it, and was really impressed. Fuji seemed to have learned from their X trans sensor 'problems'. Apparently adobe will offer RAW file support very soon (probably easier as this is not x-trans). Love the rendering and size/weight aspect. The roadmap for the lenses also looks very good. 

I will probably never own one, but it was cool none the less.


----------

